# Advice using fresh hops in secondary please?



## MatC (12/3/15)

Hi guys any advice please using fresh hops picked straight off and throwing them in? Got so many and need to try and use as much as I can.


----------



## Scottsrx (13/3/15)

I have no idea what the results are but I dropped 90gms wet each into an APA and an IPA last weekend. Both brews already had over 100gms of hop pellets so not sure how much more it'll add. 

I put them into the fermenter loose, all chopped up, and poured the wort in on top.

I'm going to do the same this weekend with a single hop, Chinook, APA. Pellets in early for bittering and flowers in late for aroma/flavour.

EDIT: fixed terrible spelling


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/3/15)

what are the hops?


----------



## beerfarmer (13/3/15)

Nice work.. For my wet ales I bitter with pellet for IBU, then load up with fresh hops at around 10 mins and flame out/whirlpool. I use as recommended by Sierra Nevada, 8 times the weight of dry. So for my 50l harvest pale I'll do, from memory, 2 to 3 additions, each of roughly 200g wet hops. Cascade work nicely at this amount. Load them up if you like hops. Will check my recipes later to confirm.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/3/15)

Just be wary of using them loose in the fermenter - they can clog up the tap and/or siphon pretty easily...


----------

